# Injection prices?



## kezza30

I know it depends from vet to vet and county but I was just wondering for a rough guide to how much your puppies injections cost you altogether, if they had already had there 8 week one when you got them

I didn't want to bother my vet today as it's emergancy services but when I want to know something I gotta know lol I've already looked up how much my insurance will cost but no one has injection prices down

Same how much do yearly boosters tend to cost roughly?


----------



## babycham2002

30 quid ish I would say 

My puppies double set was £65 and boosters are just under the 30 mark I think

Dont forget microchipping and worming if you havent done it already

Puppy will need worming at 8,10,12 weeks then 4 months 5 months 6 months and then as an adult from then on


----------



## toffee44

Pets At Home vets is £55 for jabs,microchip, 4 weeks insurance, wormer (advocate) and a bag of hills. 

Thats what we used for Dylan as a pup and then went to normal vets for boosters.


----------



## Cazz enigma

I paid about £67 for Finns 1st visit to vet, but that including his flea treatments, so must of been £46 ish for his jabs. Not sure on the yearly booster cost though


----------



## Freyja

I've just had the pups jabs done I paid £18.25 for each of their jabs so £36.50 for the complete course. The vet I usually use charges about £24 for each jabs. I have tried this other vets because they have been reccomended to me by several people and are nearer to us. 

I also asked about the boosters for a friends dog they cost £26.50 at her normal vets they were £36. The other good thing about this vet is the vets are all women so if your dog doesn't like men you are ok.


----------



## kezza30

Thankyou for the estimations, my dad told me that the local PDSA was £120 for the injections and since I thought they where cheaper I thought I'd be paying even more in a normal vets I know there is the vet charge to add, i'd use the [email protected] one but ours don't have the vets

I was thinking of buying worming and flea from the pet store so not to drag the puppy down every couple weeks but the vets will most likely do one course when he has the second jab as well 

I've been looking at insurance PDSA for £12.32 a month with £7000 a year cover, would that be considered good? As i've never had a dog before I have no idea how much the vet bills could get except there expensive


----------



## tashax

I paid 45 for harveys first lot and then when we went for his second i paid 60 as they had an offer on, pay for the first lot and then 60 on top and i get his boosters free for the rest of his life and free 6 monthly health checks. It was called vaccinated for life so i dont pay for his boosters. I dont know how much the others are as i take them to the vets and it goes on my bill and i pay it off monthly.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

I paid £15 per injection and there were two of them, Booster is £12. My vet does a complete package were you get your two injections, micro chipped, flea'd and worm'd. Booster cost's included and you never have to pay for booster again, also 4 check ups through the year for £65. Which is amazing price.

Check in the details on that site for insurance to see if that covers any ongoing illness's. If it does then you have a good deal there.


----------



## ginge2804

I had molly done at the vets at pets at home, as someone has already said... It cost me £48 for both injections, microchip, flea and worm, 4 weeks free insurance with pet plan (which is who molly is with now, £20 a month) and a puppy start pack which contained a measuring cup, some information about the vets, insurance etc, and a bag of hills puppy food (which isnt as good as the vets make out it is)


----------



## sailor

As Babycham says, roughly £30 per jab. some will be much less than this, others slightly more. Atleast if you save £30, you wont go far wrong ....... you might even get change for a chip butty on the way home :w00t:


----------



## Hertsgirl

Our vet does a package deal £86 for all injections, microchip, flea treatment & worming


----------



## princness steph

hi everyone was wondering how much it would cost for a puppy to get there first lots of jabs as not sure how much it would cost i live in greenwich and i have a pets at home near me


----------



## Fleur

@princness steph

I signed up at pets 4 vets for their vacs for life scheme
Which is £99 for life time vacinations
If I remember I paid £40 for the puppy vacs then the one off payment of £99

https://www.vets4pets.com/pet-health-plans-offers/vac4life/


----------



## Blitz

I had a booster recently and I have a feeling it was over £30. I get invoiced so do not always remember. oh just checked and it was £34.86. Very funny too, the phone rang as I was looking and it was the vet!


----------



## steveshanks

We paid the same as Fleur but our vet (and a few others i know) have stopped the lifetime choice for new customers, must be to costly for them, if you see an offer like that grab it.


----------



## Happy Paws2

We paid £46 yesterday


----------



## Burrowzig

Fleur said:


> @princness steph
> 
> I signed up at pets 4 vets for their vacs for life scheme
> Which is £99 for life time vacinations
> If I remember I paid £40 for the puppy vacs then the one off payment of £99
> 
> https://www.vets4pets.com/pet-health-plans-offers/vac4life/


The vets 4 pets vacs for life scheme is good value, my dogs are all on it. But don't feel bound to have all your veterinary treatment there - you're free to also register with other vets. I find my 'normal' vet better value for most other things, and I've known him for years and trust him so I just use vets 4 pets for the vaccinations and late hours emergencies (on just 1 occasion).


----------

